

Are Netflix users ripping off the rest of us? - adventured
http://money.cnn.com/2014/03/21/technology/netflix-users/index.html

======
Yaa101
I do not think that netflix or it's cutomers should pay for the exess
bandwidth they use.

However I would consider netflix and other big bandwidth users a great sport
if they would donate a part of their revenue towards expanding world internet
pipes.

------
tehwebguy
The rest of who? I haven't noticed my internet bill go up for the same service
in years, and I only know a few people that don't have Netflix or share an
account with someone.

------
robbyking
I honestly can't believe we're still discussing this.

------
ckoglmeier
I'm going to hope this puff piece from an ISP PR firm doesn't make it very
high on HN.

